# lathe steady rest



## darrenjttu (May 4, 2009)

Im lookin to make a steady rest for some large turnings i am making. I am just about  maxing out my jet 1014. I tried to make one out of the 2x4's laying around my shop but it didnt work out. Also I need a place to get wheels and bearing cuz I dont have any laying around. I have seen some pretty nice ones on this site so some pics would be great.


----------



## bradh (May 4, 2009)

Somewhere around are plans to make a steady rest from some inline skate wheels. Found a set in a garage sale for $1. Have not finished the rest yet.


----------



## bradh (May 4, 2009)

Found the plans:


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 5, 2009)

Here's mine, similar to others with skate wheels, but made in halves for ease of getting turned piece in and out.


----------

